# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  New (replacement) Shed

## damien

I looking to replace my old storage shed which was never taken care of by previous owner/tenant as such it is rusted and falling apart. 
I am on a bit of a budget and spotted this one.  http://www.buyashed.com.au/premier-g...lume-p-50.html 
Has anyone had any experience with these suppliers? 
Any comments on this type of shed? 
I know I would need to put down a 3inch base of concrete for it to sit on but I am prepared to undertake this by myself.

----------

